# Resolutions for old CRT TV?



## doveman (May 15, 2010)

I'm setting up an HTPC for someone who's only got an old SCART SD CRT TV, using the onboard ATI IGP with a homemade VGA->SCART lead.

I was advised to set up two display profiles:
1024x576 @50Hz
844x480 @60Hz

which I've done with Powerstrip. Unfortunately however, MediaPortal doesn't appear to support changing resolution, so I guess I need to set up two profiles at 1024x576, one for 50hz and one for 60hz. I don't really know what I'm doing though, so if anyone knows the correct timings to use that would be very helpful.

Currently, for 1024x576 @50hz I'm using:

Horizontal:
Scan Rate 15.625
Total line 1260 pixels
Active line 1024 pixels
Line sync width 93 pixels
Front porch 32 pixels
Back porch 111 pixels

Vertical:
Refresh Rate 24.999
Total line 625
Active line 576
Line sync width 5
Front porch 5
Back porch 39

and for 854x480 @60hz:

Horizontal:
Scan Rate 15.735
Total line 1066 pixels
Active line 854 pixels
Line sync width 85 pixels
Front porch 21 pixels
Back porch 106 pixels

Vertical:
Refresh Rate 29.971
Total line 525
Active line 480
Line sync width 31
Front porch 2
Back porch 12


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

You may be more likely to get meaningful responses if you post more information about the display, the region, the sources you are using, etc.


----------



## doveman (May 15, 2010)

I'm not sure what else I can tell you.

It's a UK SD CRT Widescreen TV with a RGB SCART. I want to be able to play both 50hz and 60hz material (Freeview, DVD, mkv, AVI, etc) with MediaPortal.


----------

